# Sticky  Natural Preventatives and Remedies for Rabbit Illnesses



## MaggieJ

Tracy has kindly offered to give us a sticky for this thread so that we can have one place to keep available natural remedies for rabbits when they are afflicted by illness or parasites. 

We have had threads in the past relating to pumpkin seeds as a natural wormer or using catnip on top of the cages to repel flies and mosquitoes, but this will save a lot of searching when we need to retrieve information and it will also heighten awareness of the possibilities.

There are many reasons for avoiding standard medications for rabbits. I have allergies to antibiotics and therefore want a good source of drug-free meat. Someone else may be raising rabbits organically to sell to a niche market. 

Please be as specific as you can when posting a remedy: how much you use, how often and how long it took to work etc. And please fill in the subject line to make it easier to find.

Preventative tips are at least as important than remedies and I hope we will see plenty of good ideas here.


----------



## MaggieJ

Occasionally a rabbit may have a "bad poop day" without being actually sick. It may be occasioned by consuming too much of a food it is sensitive to (too many dandelions, too much clover or fresh alfalfa, too many garden vegetables or fruits may all be culprits) or there may be another cause. Often we just don't know the reason, but just don't want to see our bun's buns exhibiting signs of "poopy butt."

If the stools are merely soft and sticky, a temporary change of diet can be beneficial. Remove the pellets and/or grain, feed grass hay and some of the plants I like to call "the regulators". These plants will aid in firming the stools but they are also part of a wholesome diet and will not cause constipation. No one wants to go from one extreme to the other.

The four regulators that I am most familiar with are plantain, raspberry leaves, blackberry leaves and strawberry leaves. All these are useful plants for food as well and you don't need to worry about feeding too many. Most rabbits love them and will eat their "medicine" happily. A portion of any of these (or combination thereof) in additon to the grass hay and perhaps some kitchen rolled oats will usually solve the problem within a day or so. Sometimes sooner.

On the other hand, if a rabbit is exhibiting watery stools rather than merely soft, a stronger medicine may be needed. The dietary restrictions should be the same, but shepherd's purse can be added to the regulator greens listed above. Shepherd's purse is an excellent medicinal, but it _is_ strong and you don't want to feed too much. A small handful of "above ground parts" twice a day for three or four days should do the trick. As the symptoms abate, reduce the amount and then discontinue but feed the regulators and grass hay for another day or two. Rolled oats from your kitchen can be safely fed as well. Reintroduce grains or pellets slowly.

If, for any reason, a rabbit does not respond to these methods it may be necessary to fall back on more conventional treatments. I am not well-versed in these and it falls beyond the scope of this thread. *Bloat *is a somewhat different problem and requires different treatment. I've never seen this among my rabbits and so am not at present able to suggest the best approach.


----------



## Danaus29

Symptoms, rabbit hiding in corner of cage. Swollen and distended abdomen and stomach area. Rabbit may be squeaking it's teeth due to pain.

Caused by unfamiliar food, ingesting fur, or rabbit eating too much green food at one time.

Simethicone, any brand infant gas relief drops can be used to treat bloat. Give a dropperful into the rabbits cheek a few drops at a time (allow the rabbit to swallow the drops) by lifting up a lip and dropping a few drops into the space between the teeth and cheek. Let go of the lip and allow the rabbit to swallow, repeat until dropper is empty. Give every couple hours until rabbit's belly is no longer swollen.


----------



## Shade26000

I've use olive oil to cure ear mites. I silmply poured a little in each ear and then rub the base of the ear a little to help get the oil moved around. Do this once a day untill all mites are gone. It should only take a few days. You can also use baby oil which is a little cheaper.


----------



## MaggieJ

Pony's recent problem with a poopy-butt kit is a reminder that we need to have natural remedies available in winter to save having to go digging in the ice and snow. I'd like to compile a list of what plants we would, ideally, dry to have on hand for winter use. Here's a start... please add any you know about.

*Plantain:* For safe introduction of young kits to greens, for poopy-butt.

*Raspberry leaves:* Useful for promoting easy kindling. Feed during the last two weeks of pregnancy. Also useful for poopy-butt and a safe introductory green for young kits.

*Blackberry leaves:* For poopy-butt and safe introductory green for young kits. 

*Strawberry leaves:* For poopy-butt. 

*Willow twigs and leaves:* Useful winter food, easily gathered and stored. Also a pain-reliever and possible natural coccidistat. 

*Shepherd's Purse:* *MEDICINAL* A strong medicine for diarrhea. *Use sparingly.*

*Mint: MEDICINAL.* Useful for drying up milk supply. Safe as a food for dry does and bucks.

*Lavender buds: MEDICINAL.* To bring on labour or expel placental material etc. in problem kindlings. *Use with caution. sparingly. in extreme cases only.*

Okay, that's a start. Please add any you know of, especially ones you have used.

We have blue skies and crows cawing here this morning. Spring is coming!


----------



## MaggieJ

> Chamomile tea and honey!!!!! Just make a cup o' tea, a little stronger than you would drink it and add a teaspoon of honey. I use an old syringe..sans needle.. to squirt into the eye. You can also use as a compress and as a wipe for the eye. It will work wonders.
> 
> Both chamomile and honey are anti-everything.. microbial, fungal, and with antibiotic properties. I used it on myself when the chick tried to remove my eye and I cleared up DS's pink eye overnight almost. Chamomile tea and honey are on the homeopathic/natural remedy websites as great eye treatments.


Chickeninsta posted this in another thread in response to a question about eye infections... I thought it belongs here as well! Thanks, Chickenista!


----------



## rrourk

Preventative for most ailments:

We are using Raw Apple Cider Vinegar *not flavored* in our water on a daily basis. Dosage: my daughter started out using 1 tsp to 1 qt water, and now is up to 1 cup to 1 gallon water.

Side note: my daughter's rabbitry really experienced a huge outbreak of fur mites, she said all she had to do was the ACV and GSE *grapefruit seed extract*. Dosage: the amount of ACV listed above and 10 drops GSE to 1 gallon water.

Rena


----------



## MaggieJ

I can't take any credit for this idea but it's such a good one that I wanted to add it here before it gets forgotten. Beaniemom had a doe in extreme distress during kindling and SquashNut suggested giving her something with calcium in it - yogourt or half a Tums. :goodjob:

"She looked really really bad," Beaniemom reported. "Panting and drooling and major tremors. I figured I would try the calcium and see if it helped at all. Since she looked like she was going down, you know? So I crushed one tablet with Pedialyte and basically shoved it down her throat. She seemed better about an hour later, so I went and fed and watered (slowly, since I managed to slice my foot open on one of the dogs bones) When I came back in she seemed better, no more panting and drooling at least. She started passing the kits about 10pm, passed 8 dead ones. They don't look abnormally big or anything, so I bet one got stuck and the rest died in the canal. She seems out of the woods now, just tired."


----------



## MaggieJ

I haven't had time yet to review all that is on this website, but here it the link to Bunny's Pharmacy.

http://homepage.sunrise.ch/homepage/pglaus/apothekee.htm


----------



## MaggieJ

Here's a page of references about rabbit health issues. It is not geared specifically to natural remedies, but I think it has a place here anyway as a diagnostic aid or suggestions for treatments when natural remedies are not enough. 

http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rabrefs.html


----------



## MaggieJ

Another useful page from someone who uses the plants discussed.

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Plains/6421/herbs.html


----------



## MaggieJ

Uh... Heather2046. Did you mean that to be a thumbs up or is the "nice!!!!!" meant to be sarcastic? (Welcome to the forum anyway!  )


----------



## twohunnyz

*Mother's Herb Blend*

Combine: dried (all organic) raspberry leaf, nettle, and goats rue in equal parts, and half part milk thistle seed. 
Feed: 1 Tbs. per day at feeding time, to pregnant Does beginning one week before kindling through the first month. 

The Does love it! These herbs help ease kindling, offer nutrition and support lactation. Since starting this regimen, even the smallest Kits survive.


----------



## MaggieJ

twohunnyz said:


> *Mother's Herb Blend*
> 
> Combine: dried (all organic) raspberry leaf, nettle, and goats rue in equal parts, and half part milk thistle seed.
> Feed: 1 Tbs. per day at feeding time, to pregnant Does beginning one week before kindling through the first month.
> 
> The Does love it! These herbs help ease kindling, offer nutrition and support lactation. Since starting this regimen, even the smallest Kits survive.


Super, Twohunnyz! I wonder if you could provide the botanical names for the herbs, so that we can all be sure we have the right ones. Common names vary so much from region to region. I know of at least two plants that are called milk thistle, perhaps more, and we just don't want to take any chances.

I'd also be interested in your source for this blend, how you prepare it (do you grind the herb leaves or what?) and how you get the does to take it. Do you just put it into their food dish or what?

Very glad you posted this... I find this kind of information fascinating.


----------



## twohunnyz

Sure, Maggie! Goats Rue- Galega officinale; Milk Thistle- Silybum marianum. Actually, your natural rabbit feed thread inspired me to do extensive research! Most of it is on our website, the herbs specifically at http://twohunnyzrabbitry.webs.com/herbinformation.htm. One of my sources is http://www.galensgarden.co.uk/index.php

As for 'getting' the Does to eat it, once they got a taste I have to be careful they don't take a finger! I just sprinkle 1 Tbs. over their food, once a day. I am not growing these items myself yet, I purchase bulk organic cut leaf from Mountain Rose Herbs.


----------



## MaggieJ

Wow, Twohunnyz, I just hopped over to your website. Amazing. So far I have just sipped from the glass, so to speak, but it's enough to bring me back later to enjoy the rest. *I like your style and I am very glad to have you with us.*

Thanks for providing the botanical names. It was the milk thistle that concerned me, particularly, since many people in North America call sow thistle (Sonchus spp.) that and may not even be aware of Silybum _marianum_. Not that there is a thing wrong with sow thistle - it's among the best for natural feeding - but I had a feeling that was not what you had in mind. 

I rather thought I detected a Galen's Garden influence. I like that site a lot too. The way they encourage people to grow their own herbs and forage instead of simply buying their mixes is so refreshing in a commercial site. I know they sell seeds as well, but they must make a lot more on their blends and cut dried herbs.

I'm not surprised that the does like the flavour of your blend, but I was wondering how you get the herbs to combine uniformly unless you grind them... and I'd have thought ground herbs would tend to get "lost" before they can vacuum them up. Or do you just mix the whole dried leaves? I also notice on your website that you suggest a dose of "one large pinch daily" and here you are suggesting about 1 Tablespoon. I assume there is a range, which you adjust according to the size of the rabbit and that this accounts for the discrepancy. Or perhaps you have decided, over time, that the larger dose is more useful? 

Fortunately with most herbs, they are food as well as medicine and dosage is not critical, but but I _am_ rather detail-oriented, in spite of my own slap-dash measurements for the supplements I use for the buns... a "glug" of apple cider vinegar per gallon of water or a "nice spoonful" of blackstrap molasses per "bread bag" of grain. :nono: Note to self: *Stop doing that!*


----------



## twohunnyz

LOL! I appreciate details, too, crave them in fact! I apologize for the confusing discrepancy. Actually, for my fingers, a large pinch does equal approximately 1 Tbs. Yes, I measured. See, me too! LOL Our rabbit breeds are large, though, so for the smaller breeds definitely adjust the dosage down, like maybe 1 tsp. 

I honestly don't sweat whether the herbs are combined uniformly. I basically measure them into a gallon glass jar and mix thoroughly. I then have a small tin that I fill and keep in the barn with the feed (this gets used up fairly quickly with at least two Does at a time with litters). The main portion is kept more temperature controlled in the house. The seeds obviously want to settle to the bottom, so I give it (the tin) a shake to keep them mixed in, as well as re-stirring the jar before I refill the tin. That's it. Clear as mud, eh? LOL

Being that we still feed pellets :::grumble, grumble::: the herbs sit right on top of their daily ration and they gobble those up first... and quick. As soon as they get even a whiff of the herbs, they actually wait for them!

I really appreciate your compliments about our website. Natural animal husbandry is a passion of mine. I feel very strongly about sharing what I learn to benefit anyone also interested. As you seem to also!


----------



## twohunnyz

Oops, one more thing. The herbs are left in their cut-leaf stage, not ground. That would indeed make them too fine and wastefully fall through the feeder.


----------



## MaggieJ

Ah, I see we are "kindred spirits", as our Anne of Green Gables liked to say. 

Thanks for the details... it's all crystal clear now.


----------



## twohunnyz

MaggieJ said:


> Ah, I see we are "kindred spirits", as our Anne of Green Gables liked to say.


If you are an Anne fan, too, then we must be kindred spirits!


----------



## MaggieJ

Twohunnyz, I sent you a PM rather than go further off topic.


----------



## o&itw

I don't know much about natural remedies for rabbits. I never had too much trouble with my crosbred meat rabbits. The show mini-lops were highly line breed though, and much more sensitive. I was mostly just very careful with them, constant fresh water, changed food every morning if they did not consume it all (actually, I gave it to my meat rabbits), kept everthing extremely clean like a hospital. The only problem that occured much was coccidiosis, and I treated with Corrid or amprolium, if I remember correctly.

So you may ask why I am posting

I did not use it, but all the old-time breeders around swore by comfrey. They would give a little each day, and insisted that their rabbits never got sick. I have no proof to give this (other than never seeing any of their rabbits sick), but they insisted it prevented everything from snuffles to premature kindling.
Is there anyone around that uses it?


----------



## o&itw

A second thing I rembember. I know is seems sort of rude, but it isn't the best idea to let somone come in to your rabbitry that has recently been in their own. Disease and parasites can be carried on clothing and shoes....
and while that is not as likely as bringing it in with other rabbits, it still happens with all kinds of animals (I always kept a very close eye on the show rabbits after comming home from shows too) Also mice and other rodents, carry all kinds of things, (as do squirrels) so it is best to keep other animals from nibbling food in the feeder. Finally, loud noises can literaly scare rabbits to death. If you have to hammer nails close by, it is best to move the rabbits, or wait till they can be moved. Uh.... if you need to sight your deer rifle... it would be best to do it on the next 40.

What did my mom say? "An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure"
That is about as natural as one can get, I would think.


----------



## MaggieJ

O&itw, good husbandry practices are very important for everyone, and biosecurity (the polite term for keeping people out of livestock facilities) also makes good sense. Your mom was right.

Comfrey has many beneficial properties, but there are also concerns about its use. Here's a pretty good article about it that discusses its uses and its safety for those who are interested in getting more information.

http://www.hort.purdue.edu/newcrop/AFCM/comfrey.html


----------



## o&itw

MaggieJ said:


> O&itw, good husbandry practices are very important for everyone, and biosecurity (the polite term for keeping people out of livestock facilities) also makes good sense. Your mom was right.
> 
> Comfrey has many beneficial properties, but there are also concerns about its use. Here's a pretty good article about it that discusses its uses and its safety for those who are interested in getting more information.
> 
> http://www.hort.purdue.edu/newcrop/AFCM/comfrey.html


Thanks Maggie....off to do some more studying.

Do you have personal experience with comfrey?


----------



## MaggieJ

o&itw said:


> Thanks Maggie....off to do some more studying.
> 
> Do you have personal experience with comfrey?


Very little. There were a few plants of Russian comfrey (I think) growing in the edge of our woods when we moved here... but it's thick there and I seldom venture in to harvest it. I planted a bit about three years ago in a moist section of our south field. It is alive but not thriving... maybe it is too moist. I like having it around, just in case I need it, but really have not done much with it. Because of all the cautions, I treat it more as a medicinal than a food for the buns, although I have fed a bit dried to the buns on occasion. Just a leaf once in a while. They ate it but without any great enthusiasm.


----------



## MaggieJ

Good advice from Meg Z and Danaus29 on coping with Back Injuries in Rabbits. This was copied from the thread *Hindquarter Paralyzed*
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=288508



> Originally Posted by Meg Z
> I'd agree that it's a back injury, but it may not be a permanent one. Check his hind feet for deep pain response. You want to see if he has feeling in his toes. If he doesn't with normal prodding, poking, pinching, then use a squeezing tool...even pliers....to really check. If he shows he can feel it by pulling his foot away or twitching toes, then stop, of course. If he can't feel it, even pliers aren't going to hurt him.
> 
> If he has no feeling I'd put him down as the chance of recovery is slim. If he has feeling I'd give a couple weeks to see if a more minor injury combined with swelling on the spinal area is the cause. I've seen several down bucks recover, if they had some sensation remaining. I've not seen one recover when it had no deep pain response.





> Originally Posted by Danaus29
> There is a remedy, 1 tablespoon brandy in a cup of milk put in a 32 oz water bottle and filled the rest of the way with water. You can cut the amounts in half since it needs to be made fresh daily. Put the affected rabbit in a carrier stuffed with hay or straw so he can't move. Water and food need to be where the rabbit can get to them without having to move. You should notice some improvement within 3 days. If so, continue the treatment until the rabbit hops normally. I have used this and it does work. But the funny thing is the rabbit will not drink plain brandy and water, it has to have the milk. Any type of milk will do, I used 2% and whole milk but didn't try skim.


----------



## MariMamaBunny

MaggieJ said:


> Good advice from Meg Z and Danaus29 on coping with Back Injuries in Rabbits. This was copied from the thread *Hindquarter Paralyzed*
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=288508


My Netherland dwarf "Noodle" had a similar problem, he had been paralyzed from the entire left side of his body and his face as well. (this was from heat stroke). Since i work in the supplement and herb store i had a wide selection of what i could use to help him. I had to *liquify his food* (he could not eat solids) and *gave him a formula similar to babys forumla mixed with colostrum and probiotics.* I aslo infused his water with *ionic minerals and indigenous growth hormone (or commonly deer antler velvet).* Also for the regaining nerve repair i also used *brewers yeast* about 1/4 tsp in milk or any liq. and i am happy to state that in only one month of this he is eating solids, and has function of all his extremities. The one thing he was left with tho is the "shakes", or "tremors" i still trying to find a treatment of that:shrug:. -mari


----------



## MaggieJ

Thanks to Ozarkquilter46 for the following suggestion:



> If mine get this I give them banana's they love them and it firms them up over night.


----------



## MaggieJ

This is a cut and paste from another thread, but I wanted to get it recorded here, as well, for future reference.



Ann Mary said:


> For me,...grapeseed extract does the job well and is all natural. 10 drops in a gallon of water for 2 weeks...longer if there is a known bad problem. This also helps to worm them....along with raw pumpkin seeds. I regularly run grapeseed extract through their water at least 3 times a year and have no problems with cocc....and when I bring in new stock as well.


----------



## Elsbet

When I used to raise angoras, I'd give them a papaya enzyme tablet every couple of days to help keep them from getting wool block. Another angora breeder had told me to do that, and we always had healthy rabbits. The enzyme helps to break down the hair in the gut, apparently, and keep things moving. 
I also gave them to our meat rabbits. The buns love them, and gobble them down like candy. You can get the tablets OTC in any store that sells natural supplements, and they aren't terribly expensive (if you don't have a zillion rabbits, anyway).


----------



## Therida

I have read in many places that Chamomile tea is a natural remedy for an eye infection. I have a doe with an infection, and we are working to get her to a vet as soon as possible, but I want to clear to start to do what I can. Can anyone else support the Chamomile tea claim or recommend anything else?


----------



## MaggieJ

Therida said:


> I have read in many places that Chamomile tea is a natural remedy for an eye infection. I have a doe with an infection, and we are working to get her to a vet as soon as possible, but I want to clear to start to do what I can. Can anyone else support the Chamomile tea claim or recommend anything else?


Both black tea and chamomile tea make a soothing wash for eye infections. Many people add a teaspoon of honey to the chamomile, but I would not do that if there are wasps around... It may attract them and bunny doesn't need that.


----------



## laughaha

I have a question about the fresh pumpkin seeds. I am growing a lot of pumpkins this year so I will have access to fresh seeds for at least 5 months. Can I freeze some to give to them the other parts of the year? I should end up with ALOT of extra pumpkin seeds provided gardening stays good for the rest of the year.

Oh, and do they have to be the regular pumpkins or are Jarrahdale (blue), Rouge vif d'Etampes (red), Fortna (white), and Blue Hubbards okay too? Oh, and since pumpkins are really just squashes anyways, will other squash seeds work too? Like Zuchini, Delicata, yellow's?


----------



## MaggieJ

laughaha said:


> I have a question about the fresh pumpkin seeds. I am growing a lot of pumpkins this year so I will have access to fresh seeds for at least 5 months. Can I freeze some to give to them the other parts of the year? I should end up with ALOT of extra pumpkin seeds provided gardening stays good for the rest of the year.
> 
> Oh, and do they have to be the regular pumpkins or are Jarrahdale (blue), Rouge vif d'Etampes (red), Fortna (white), and Blue Hubbards okay too? Oh, and since pumpkins are really just squashes anyways, will other squash seeds work too? Like Zuchini, Delicata, yellow's?


From what I have read, all squash and pumpkin seeds act as wormers. I don't see why you couldn't freeze them, but it might be easier to dry them. They can't be any harder than black oil sunflower seeds. 

Here's a link to a recent thread in case you missed it:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=311051

*Just a reminder to those just coming into this topic that seeds purchased for planting are not safe for rabbits. Most of them have been treated with fungicides etc. Stick to ones purchased as feed or ones you have harvested yourself.*


----------



## laughaha

Thanks for the link. I'm not sure how I missed it as I'm on here almost every day but I had.


----------



## Ann Mary

Please note that it should read GRAPEFRUIT seed extract and not grapeseed extract. Sorry about that. This was a correction to the post about using it for treatment of coccidia...


----------



## MaggieJ

While I was investigating Queen Anne's Lace as a possible rabbit food (I'd always thought it was considered toxic to rabbits, but apparently not!) I stumbled across a treatment for bloat that I had not heard of before. It comes from Dana Krempels, Phd., whom I have come to consider a reliable source. It relates to baby wild rabbits, but should be useful for domestic rabbits as well.



> *If a rabbit becomes bloated, put the lower half of its body (up to its waist) in warm water, and gently massage its stomach for about 5 minutes. Dry very carefully, and return the rabbit to the nesting box. Do not chill. Within a couple of hours, the bloat should disappear. If the bloat
> continues, alternate regular feedings of formula with a feeding using
> hydrating solution.*


Incidentally, she also okays Queen Anne's Lace,_ Daucus carotais_, as a bunny green... and even recommends serving it root, attached soil and all.

Here's the link to the whole article:
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Rabbits-703/Wild-bunny-care.htm


----------



## bigfoot2you

SICK BUNNY HELP!

I have a year old mini rex female that has just developed a runny nose, right side only and kinda an icky eye same side. I looked it up here on a sticky and I think it is sniffles? She has been perfectly healthy, although a bit chunky since coming to me, and seemed to develop it out of the blue? Will it spread to others easily? Anything I can do without going to the vets?

Thank you


----------



## bigfoot2you

KINDA NEW HERE AND i POSTED THIS IN THE WRONG AREA.......I DON'T KNOW HOW TO FIX IT................HELP


----------



## vikav

I'm taking an herbal class, and have been reading on all kinds of remedies, and came across some that sound promising.

I have an old timey Russian rabbit health book. They used to keep the buns on solid floors, most oldtimers probably still do. I imagine, coccidia was a concern. The book says as a preventative, to run a 0.01% iodine solution through the drinking water of pregnant does and does with young litters. I can look up how exactly they prepare the solution, but they are talking about iodine powder, which probably means pure iodine, w/o any additives. Is there such thing to be found in the US? Also, I know Vanodine has drinking solution recommendations. I wonder, if this could be used instead. I'm usually completely anti-chemical of any kind. Have to read up on iodine, as right now to me it sounds harmless enough if done correctly. Also, if iodine kills bacteria, can it upset the rabbit's intestinal flora? Anybody here using Vanodine or knows if it's ok to use in rabbits' drinking water?

The next one is a fact I've read in one of the herbal books, that lamb's quarters plant is a powerful anthelmintic for livestock. I wonder, if it wouldn't also be true for rabbits' worms. It is safe for the buns, right? Anyone feeding this to their rabbits?


----------



## MaggieJ

Re: Lamb's Quarters _(Chenopodium album)_ a quick google search indicates that you are perfectly correct about its possibilities as a wormer. Purslane _(Portulaca oleoracea)_ is another common weed that sounds promising in this regard. I feed both of these to my rabbits, but feed lamb's quarters only when young, before blossoming. We need to dig a little deeper for more information, but feeding plants like these may be more beneficial than we thought.

http://www.holisticbird.org/pages/dgarden.htm

Regarding iodine and Vanodine, I think Beaniemom may know. I recall that she uses Vanodine a lot in her rabbitry. I'll PM her.


----------



## vikav

MaggieJ said:


> I feed both of these to my rabbits, but feed lamb's quarters only when young, before blossoming.


Is there a reason you feed it young, before it blossoms?


MaggieJ said:


> Regarding iodine and Vanodine, I think Beaniemom may know. I recall that she uses Vanodine a lot in her rabbitry. I'll PM her.


 Thanks, I'd love to hear what she has to say.


----------



## MaggieJ

vikav said:


> Is there a reason you feed it young, before it blossoms?


It is used as a human food in its young stages but not later... and I have noticed that the rabbits reject it as it gets older. In spring it is very useful because it starts early when greens are a bit limited; but later on the mallows, sow thistle, prickly lettuce etc. fill the gap. So I drop out the ones that may accumulate nitrates in their leaves: red-root pigweed, curly dock etc. I am not sure if lamb's quarters is one of these nitrate accumulators or not, but I treat it as such, taking my cue from the bunnies.


----------



## vikav

Apparently, shepherd's purse can be used to stop or prevent hemorrhage post parturition. Some places say it has to be fresh, as some believe dried herb loses its potency. It works similarly to oxytocin, so shouldn't be taken during pregnancy, only following parturition. Here is the link to its uses in humans, and as far as I understand, animal uses are similar, just feed them the plant.


----------



## MaggieJ

Excellent information, Vikav! :goodjob: I've bookmarked that website.


----------



## nixcissmo

They are really very cool, very wonderful 
Great work .. really informative .. and thanks a lot for sharing ..
Glad it works as expected for you
looking good



__________________
Pictures of liposuction before and after - Prices and cost of laser liposuction


----------



## MaggieJ

I came across this website while trying to find information on plants to increase milk production. The information is quite detailed and obviously the breeder has given the matter considerable research and thought. There is a lot of information on other topics as well, which I have not yet read, but I'm hoping it will be just as useful and well-thought-out.

http://spangangoras.blogspot.com/2008/06/herbs-for-prego-moms.html


----------



## Surfing_Bunny

Blue Cohosh works in the same ways as Shepard's Purse. It can be used if doe has a hard time birthing or kit gets stuck. It will dialate the birth canal.
Same thing, not something to give while pregnant, until doe is due. It will induce labor. Also it will help in healing once kits are born.


----------



## MaggieJ

That's good to know, Surfing Bunny. Thanks! Is Blue Cohosh something one can gather and if so can you tell us a bit more about its habitat?


----------



## Astrid

Can anyone tell me what causes ear canker? I had some rabbits that we bought for breeding/eating and after a couple of months their ears were disgusting. We ended up butchering the whole bunch. I would like to start over again, but I am concerned about what caused this and how I can avoid it going forward. Is there any kind of remedy for this if it happens again?


----------



## MaggieJ

Ear canker is caused by ear mites and results in disgusting looking crusted and scabby ears. It is quite easy to treat with either mineral or vegetable oil. Warm the oil slightly, just to body heat and squirt or drop it into the rabbit's ears. Wear old clothes, because the rabbit is going to shake its head vigorously! This causes the oil to be distributed through the ear and it smothers the mites. You may have to repeat the treatment a few times over a couple of weeks if the infestation is heavy. You may need to treat rabbits in neighbouring cages as well. There is no need to remove the crusted material... It will go away on its own as the mite infestation is killed off. 

There is certainly no need to butcher rabbits for such an easily treated malady.


----------



## Astrid

Thanks for the info Maggie. We did try the oil method. We even bought some commercial ear medication and it didn't help. It was only after a couple months of almost daily oiling that we gave up. I want to make sure to prevent it in the future.


----------



## MaggieJ

I can't remember a case where the oil didn't work, but there _are_ medications that will certainly kill the mites. I'm not familiar with them myself since we seldom have problems with ear mites here, but I think if you use the search button in the menu bar to search for *ear mites* (few people here refer to it as canker) you will find reference to it. Except for the oil, however, I know of no _natural_ methods of controlling the mites.


----------



## berryrabbit

Maggie; have been reading all this for a couple of days and need some ideas. I bought feed for my rabbits that has turned out to be really and am working with the company on that issue. It stressed my rabbits and now I have lost must of my herd to pasturilla and and trying herbs, does any one have any ideas please. Berryrabbit


----------



## MaggieJ

berryrabbit said:


> Maggie; have been reading all this for a couple of days and need some ideas. I bought feed for my rabbits that has turned out to be really and am working with the company on that issue. It stressed my rabbits and now I have lost must of my herd to pasturilla and and trying herbs, does any one have any ideas please. Berryrabbit


Berryrabbit, I'm sorry to hear you are having problems. Many rabbits have a dormant form of pasteurella that surfaces when the rabbits are under stress. I assume the bad feed brought this about in your herd. 

Unfortunately, I know of no good treatment for pasteurella, natural or otherwise. Some rabbits do survive, of course, but they are still carriers even though they may not show symptoms. 

Natural remedies work very well for small ailments and you have no doubt seen the discussions about treating GI disturbances, nest box eye, diarrhea etc. in the preceding threads. You can certainly try feeding lots of good grass hay, tonic weeds like plantain and dandelion, berry leaves, willow etc. if they are available. I don't know how much winter you get and what if anything you may have to work with. These things will contribute to your rabbits' good health, but they are not cure-alls.

I think you should post about your problem in more detail in the main part of the forum. That way people with experience in treating pasteurella can make suggestions. My rabbits have been very healthy and for that reason I am not skilled in treating illnesses. People who have been through something similar to your sad experience will be better able to give you good advice.


----------



## volchitsa

Neem (Azadirachta indica) is great. I'm not sure if this plant is found readily fresh (other than tropics and humid climates), but it really is wonderful. We have a tree on our farm and every other day we feed a sprig (leaves, bark, fruit, seeds, flowers, etc- it all works) of it to rabbits we *aren't* trying to breed. It is works as an anthelmintic, antiviral/virucidal, antibacterial, antifungal,anti-mutagenic, and anti-carcinogenic. It also helps boost the immune system and is packed with nutrients. The only problem (or not, if this suits you) is that in large doses it can work as somewhat of a contraceptive in both bucks and does. It can also act as an abortive for very early stages of pregnancy. I only feed to young buns, and ones that aren't breeding or are pregnant. Although super bitter, the buns really love it. I also take it in tea when I'm sick or need a boost.


----------



## BamaSuzy

Where do I get the grape seed extract to use in treating fur mites???? My Angoras just keep getting them. HELP!!!


----------



## MaggieJ

BamaSuzy said:


> Where do I get the grape seed extract to use in treating fur mites???? My Angoras just keep getting them. HELP!!!


That should be *grapefruit seed extract*, not grape seed extract. Ann Mary posted a correction further down the thread. You should be able to get it from a good health food store or online.


----------



## bellissima

rrourk said:


> Preventative for most ailments:
> 
> We are using Raw Apple Cider Vinegar *not flavored* in our water on a daily basis. Dosage: my daughter started out using 1 tsp to 1 qt water, and now is up to 1 cup to 1 gallon water.
> 
> Side note: my daughter's rabbitry really experienced a huge outbreak of fur mites, she said all she had to do was the ACV and GSE *grapefruit seed extract*. Dosage: the amount of ACV listed above and 10 drops GSE to 1 gallon water.
> 
> Rena


How do you give the ACV water and the GSE water: mixed together or first one for a certain amount of days and then the other for another number of days...? Anyone knows?


----------



## honeybunny

that sounds really easy does it work for 3 week old bunnies too! if not what are some other things my poor babies all got ear mites 4 of them and we cant take them to the vet ($+):cute::ashamed::help:


----------



## honeybunny

MaggieJ said:


> Tracy has kindly offered to give us a sticky for this thread so that we can have one place to keep available natural remedies for rabbits when they are afflicted by illness or parasites.
> 
> We have had threads in the past relating to pumpkin seeds as a natural wormer or using catnip on top of the cages to repel flies and mosquitoes, but this will save a lot of searching when we need to retrieve information and it will also heighten awareness of the possibilities.
> 
> There are many reasons for avoiding standard medications for rabbits. I have allergies to antibiotics and therefore want a good source of drug-free meat. Someone else may be raising rabbits organically to sell to a niche market.
> 
> Please be as specific as you can when posting a remedy: how much you use, how often and how long it took to work etc. And please fill in the subject line to make it easier to find.
> 
> Preventative tips are at least as important than remedies and I hope we will see plenty of good ideas here.


please maggie you are really good with rabbits. my mama rabbit has ear mite and so do her 3 week old babies there are 4 of them. i really need to cure them without the vet($) 
ive tried olive oil for 3 days but there still itching and shaking there head should i try the mouthwash and if so what brand? PLEASE HELP my babies are in danger :sob::help::ashamed::awh: also they are in a wooden box is this bad? its a lttle around there eyes to! get tis message as soon as possible pleaseeeeeeeee


----------



## mfwic47

I live in the Connacht and hares and rabbits have eaten 60% of mt small vegetable and fruit crop. I have to get a license here for a varmint shooting .22 rifle but what can I spray to keep them from eating my crops? also, I want some good wild rabbit recipes


----------



## mfwic47

Sorry if this isn't the right place but I don't know how to post very well. sorry for any offence but they taste like chicken, Ouch!


----------



## MaggieJ

Sorry, honeybunny, I missed your post and I see now it is months old. You should post questions like this in the main rabbit forum where more people will see them. I do try to get over here now and again, but my own rabbit forum keeps me pretty busy.

mfwic47, the same applies to your question. It belongs in the main rabbit forum because it does not relate to rabbit remedies. More people will see it there. Unfortunately I know nothing that will repel rabbits. Shooting and eating them, if legal, is an excellent idea.

Lots of rabbit recipes here:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/rabbits/112725-rabbit-recipes.html


----------



## BigM

Shade26000 said:


> I've use olive oil to cure ear mites. I silmply poured a little in each ear and then rub the base of the ear a little to help get the oil moved around. Do this once a day untill all mites are gone. It should only take a few days. You can also use baby oil which is a little cheaper.


We do this but add a bit of tea tree oil to it. After the mites are gone, we treat a couple of times a week to kill any new hatches.


----------



## A.Scriven

Shade26000 said:


> I've use olive oil to cure ear mites. I silmply poured a little in each ear and then rub the base of the ear a little to help get the oil moved around. Do this once a day untill all mites are gone. It should only take a few days. You can also use baby oil which is a little cheaper.


We did a similar thing, though with sunflower seed oil. I actually cut up some garlic, set it out for ten minutes, and then added it to the oil. This worked great to rub inside the bunny ears, and we only had to do it once!


----------



## brandkelz

The thing that I have noticed is that ear mites is something that is easily contained and treated when you take preventative measures. Living in the midwest, we tend to randomly get hit with the mites in the spring, summer, and fall. Winter, they usually stay back. 

With all that being said, as soon as you notice any ear mites in a rabbit, I would strongly reccomend isolating that rabbit for treatment from the herd. I would than go ahead and treat the herd as if they all have been infected to be on the safe side.

Isolating is common sense, but it also allows the environment of the infected rabbit to rest which is important as mites and the eggs can survive up to 21 days without the host. We treat until the ears are completely healed which could take a couple of weeks or more if the infestation is very bad.

I have stirred away from medicine and gone the natural route, mainly because we raise meat rabbits. Natural is more hands since they require topical application and they may take a little bit longer to see results. We have began giving a single treatment during nail trimming which equals about once or twice a month and have noticed this year virtually no mites. I say virtual because the few cases we did have popped up with new rabbits that were in quarintine.


----------



## HomeOnTheFarm

This is homeonthefarm's young daughter, i have recently acquired three flemish giants, and one of them is constantly sneezing, is this bad? Is there a way to stop it? If so please let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## MaggieJ

HomeOnTheFarm said:


> This is homeonthefarm's young daughter, i have recently acquired three flemish giants, and one of them is constantly sneezing, is this bad? Is there a way to stop it? If so please let me know as soon as possible.


Hi, you should start a separate thread for this in the main forum. That way your problem will get more answers. Title it something like "New FG rabbit sneezing. What should I do?"

What I suggest is that you quarantine the sneezing rabbit until you sort this out. If it is an illness and not just an irritation of the nasal passages, you do not want it to spread to the other rabbits. If the rabbits is sneezing white snot, it may be very serious. That is a classic sign of Pasteurella, a disease that can go right through a rabbitry. I'm no expert on rabbit diseases, so you and/or your parents should seek the advice of others to determine what it is best to do. Hope it turns out to be something less devastating.


----------

